# First Century Done!!



## kawi46 (Nov 3, 2010)

Finally attempted a century..time wasn't that great 6hr 46min for 100.68 miles, but with a heavy headwind for 34 miles and the starting temp of 34 degrees that stayed there for most of the day, I will call it a success..


----------



## jroy (Jul 26, 2011)

nice man :thumbsup: , i just did my first century yesterday such a fun time. well done


----------



## kawi46 (Nov 3, 2010)

Congrats to you too....Now we can both check that box and move onto bigger and better!!!!


----------



## Ray Brandes (Oct 24, 2011)

Good for you. You will never forget your first C!
Regards, Ray


----------



## Smokeydave (Sep 14, 2011)

Congrats. I hope to do one too but will probably have to wait for spring.


----------



## trussdude (Jul 8, 2011)

I did my first century today.

5 hours, 33 minutes solo.

I didn't intend to ride that long. Last week I did 300 miles, took two days off and I felt pretty good today.


----------



## Winters (Dec 4, 2011)

Congratulations
..... you've earned a free massage and a long soak in a hot tub .... and a glass of wine.

34 degress, brrrr ! Consider Florida's Mt. Dora climb for your next century.


----------



## ddifran27 (Dec 18, 2011)

Congratulations! That is a fantastic accomplishment.


----------



## willieboy (Nov 27, 2010)

That's awesome. I know from experience (not having reached that milestone yet) that it's an achievement to be proud of. Great Job! :thumbsup:


----------



## Saltasylum (Nov 26, 2011)

Way to go ! I am probably at least 1.5 years away from even trying one!


----------



## BCP (Nov 3, 2011)

Awesome, congrats! I'm riding a century in June, but may do one solo before then.


----------



## SevensRacer (Dec 14, 2011)

Congrats - I am planning to do my first this coming summer and I am excited!

I do have a question for the op and others who have done a century - how many water and protein breaks did you guys do during the century? Did you stop during the breaks or just kept going, but at a slower pace when getting replenished?


----------



## monroemtb (Dec 9, 2010)

The century ride I did had rest stops every 20 miles or so with food and drinks. You can stop if you want or keep on going. All I took with me was a tube, multi tool, and a water bottle (refill at rest stops as needed).


----------



## SevensRacer (Dec 14, 2011)

monroemtb said:


> The century ride I did had rest stops every 20 miles or so with food and drinks. You can stop if you want or keep on going. All I took with me was a tube, multi tool, and a water bottle (refill at rest stops as needed).


I am aware that you can stop or keep going if you see a rest stop. Essentially, what I am after is how many breaks (on those stops) you guys took during the century. Also, I want to know if you guys also drank water/ate protein while still riding or just simply in the rest stop.


----------



## Caadmandu (Nov 28, 2011)

Great job Kawi !! Can't wait to do my 1st one.









trussdude said:


> I did my first century today.
> 
> 5 hours, 33 minutes solo.
> 
> I didn't intend to ride that long. Last week I did 300 miles, took two days off and I felt pretty good today.


Wow that's a little over 18 mph !! Great job that's cooking for 100 miles.. I'm lucky to ave that speed over 20 miles and that's no hills lol . :thumbsup:


----------



## monroemtb (Dec 9, 2010)

My friend and I skipped the first few and then went about every other one. We ate lunch when offered about mid-way and ate snacks at the other stops. While riding, it was only water.


----------



## GaRandonee (Dec 21, 2010)

Nice Job!! Next up a 200km brevet!


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

kawi46 said:


> Finally attempted a century..time wasn't that great 6hr 46min for 100.68 miles, but with a heavy headwind for 34 miles and the starting temp of 34 degrees that stayed there for most of the day, I will call it a success..



Congrats!


----------



## Johnpembo73 (Jul 28, 2011)

Excellent you should be really pleased with yourself :thumbsup:


----------



## oh2winlemans (Dec 23, 2011)

*What century did you ride?*



kawi46 said:


> Finally attempted a century..time wasn't that great 6hr 46min for 100.68 miles, but with a heavy headwind for 34 miles and the starting temp of 34 degrees that stayed there for most of the day, I will call it a success..


CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!! I noticed you did your century in October... Was it the Seagull in Maryland on october 15th? I did that as my first century and weather conditions sound the same. Wow, the wind was aweful... I did mine in 5:40 with alot of help from my brother-in-laws race team doing the work, and me just sitting in... I had only been cycling for about 5 months when I did the century. First 62 miles where good, but after 2nd to last rest stop, I really thought I was dying lol... the winds off the ocean are unbelievable sometimes.


----------



## beactive (Jan 2, 2012)

Wow, congratulations I plan on doing my first century in 4 weeks at the Tour de Palm Springs on Feb 11. I'm very excited and scared


----------



## mmntm (Jan 13, 2012)

Congrats!


----------



## ddimick (Aug 9, 2011)

SevensRacer said:


> I am aware that you can stop or keep going if you see a rest stop. Essentially, what I am after is how many breaks (on those stops) you guys took during the century. Also, I want to know if you guys also drank water/ate protein while still riding or just simply in the rest stop.


I generally stop at each rest stop and eat a snack. In between while riding I drink plenty of water & sports drink and pop a Perpetium tab about once an hour. Carb up two to three nights before and eat protein the night before.


----------



## GaRandonee (Dec 21, 2010)

Wow, you are way over thinking it. I do nothing special the days prior. I take four 21oz bottles of water and 4 or 5 granolla bars. I eat and drink on the move, and only stop on very hot days if I need to refill one bottle to make it home.


----------



## wesb321 (Oct 1, 2011)

Congrats on the first C!

Salute! :thumbsup:


----------



## wesb321 (Oct 1, 2011)

beactive said:


> Wow, congratulations I plan on doing my first century in 4 weeks at the Tour de Palm Springs on Feb 11. I'm very excited and scared



It was very dark and I was alone when I did my first one. I was on a Trek cross bike with only a front brake I had modified into a roadie, the steel drop bars off an old 80's Huffy Orion bike where wrapped in old tubes and electrical tape. I had no money in my pockets, support or encouraging words. Only my will. When I had finished I had already decided I was going to do a double next time.


----------



## kawi46 (Nov 3, 2010)

SevensRacer said:


> Congrats - I am planning to do my first this coming summer and I am excited!
> 
> I do have a question for the op and others who have done a century - how many water and protein breaks did you guys do during the century? Did you stop during the breaks or just kept going, but at a slower pace when getting replenished?


I know its a little late, but my century had 4 seperate routes that all ended at the same lcoation for a sag stop. Riding all 4 equaled the century. Each route, I would eat a gel pack. I drank plenty of water and the last route, I ate a candy bar, cookie and also drank some gatorade...Don't know if that was the right thing to do, but that is what I did.


----------



## kawi46 (Nov 3, 2010)

SevensRacer said:


> I am aware that you can stop or keep going if you see a rest stop. Essentially, what I am after is how many breaks (on those stops) you guys took during the century. Also, I want to know if you guys also drank water/ate protein while still riding or just simply in the rest stop.


I personally only stayed about 5 minutes at each stop. Didn't want my legs to tighten up. It was also border line cold when I didn mine.


----------



## kawi46 (Nov 3, 2010)

oh2winlemans said:


> CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!! I noticed you did your century in October... Was it the Seagull in Maryland on october 15th? I did that as my first century and weather conditions sound the same. Wow, the wind was aweful... I did mine in 5:40 with alot of help from my brother-in-laws race team doing the work, and me just sitting in... I had only been cycling for about 5 months when I did the century. First 62 miles where good, but after 2nd to last rest stop, I really thought I was dying lol... the winds off the ocean are unbelievable sometimes.


Congrats on your century, mine wasn't in Maryland it was in Kokomo, IN...I believe it is the first year they have done it and I found out about it thru my LBS. Would have loved it to be a bit warmer. Oh well, next time..


----------



## KenSmithMT (Feb 17, 2012)

*100 Mile Food*



SevensRacer said:


> Congrats - I am planning to do my first this coming summer and I am excited!
> 
> I do have a question for the op and others who have done a century - how many water and protein breaks did you guys do during the century? Did you stop during the breaks or just kept going, but at a slower pace when getting replenished?



Everybody needs a different amount of fuel for long rides. A good guideline is to drink about 1 liter per hour. 1/2 water, 1/2 sports drink. Eat about 250-350 calories per hour. Thats about all your body can absorb. (The calories in the sports do count toward that number) Try to eat something small every 30-45 minutes. Real food trumps race food, but gels and blocks have their place. Think simple carbs as mid ride snacks, complex carbs at longer rest stops. No more than 20% protien and 5-10% fats. They digest too slowly. I like PBnJ's, Snickers and Fig Newtons, crunchy granola bars, but I do mix in gels now and then.


----------



## KenSmithMT (Feb 17, 2012)

Congrats kawi46 !! Feels good doesn't it.

Now pick a date and put a Double Century on it.


----------

